# Another Maine Coon kitten!?



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

So it's not mine this time! But my big sister Rosie's new fur baby  She has put a deposit down on this little one who arrives mid march! Thought i'd upload some pics for you to awww at

He's coming from the same breeder as Wolfie and will be named Loki 




























with his sister and two brothers...










ENJOY


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So cute but those pictures are huge


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: more little big paws :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> So cute but those pictures are huge


Haha yeah sorry, uploaded them straight from the folder...didn't realise how big they were :lol:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh yey!! He's a stunner! I love my gingers!  I also approve of the name, my 8 month old boy is called Loki.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am so jealous - all these gorgeous kitten pics!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Are these little moggie kittens, that's what they look like, are you sure about this breeder 

Gorgeous kittens, but ... on't look anything other than crossbreeds to my uneducated eyes


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Are these little moggie kittens, that's what they look like, are you sure about this breeder
> 
> Gorgeous kittens, but ... on't look anything other than crossbreeds to my uneducated eyes


Why don't they look like Maine Coons to you? They look like Maine Coons to me. Maybe not show stopping Maine Coons but they still look like very young Coonies.

Not that it matters if someone has a moggie or not.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

So cute!! Wish i could have a Cat!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Why don't they look like Maine Coons to you? They look like Maine Coons to me. Maybe not show stopping Maine Coons but they still look like very young Coonies.
> 
> Not that it matters if someone has a moggie or not.


They don't look like anything other than pretty moggy kittens, but maybe that is what Maine Coons look like as kittens 

Perhaps they look different "in the flesh" as they say


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> They don't look like anything other than pretty moggy kittens, but maybe that is what Maine Coons look like as kittens
> 
> Perhaps they look different "in the flesh" as they say


They are still only v. young but I can assure you they are MC's! He has huge lynx tips already :lol: And she is a registered breeder...Wolfie is definitely a MC


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh my god.... GORGEOUS!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely kitten


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw... beautiful kitten - so are the rest of the litter too. Love the little tortie (?) :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i am sooooooooooooooo jealous i SOOOOOO want another kitty, ,

PS, I WANT THE TORTIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely kits alot of colour in that litter! 

are both parents registered and the kittens registered? thats the only way to know if they are pure MC's


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Super cute! We are getting one in a few weeks and are super excited. I love the orange/white and ginger kitties, although my husband is rather fond of the torties.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> lovely kits alot of colour in that litter!
> 
> are both parents registered and the kittens registered? thats the only way to know if they are pure MC's


Yep all registered...she's a very repuatable breeder!



> i am sooooooooooooooo jealous i SOOOOOO want another kitty, ,
> 
> PS, I WANT THE TORTIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


She was the first to get reserved! She's gorgeous


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful kittens, the kitty your sister is getting is gorgeous, but I have to say, I am particularly taken by the black kitten. I have always loved black cats and kittens


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

unfortunately i couldnt see the pictures with the other kittens on, shame, but the red boy is lovely and he looks like a coonie to me lol


----------



## Sarah_Miller (Feb 14, 2011)

They look so cute, kittens are really lovely pets specially the Persian ones


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Loki is beautiful :001_tt1:! Tango's got competition in the cute MC stakes now


----------

